# Jacksonville/St Simons Island



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Anybody got any tips on a spot or two to fish from off a pier/beach in these areas... got travel there for work over the next few days and was thinking about wetting a line while I'm there... would be bringing my fly and a conventional setup


----------

